# Ring Light Marco Bugs



## dmanning11 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got a LED ring light so I gave it a whirl in the backyard early in the morning before the sun was fully out and the insects still slow.


1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------

